

Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? My analysis. - Alan01252
http://alanhollis.com/hacker-news-freelancer-seeking-freelancer-analysis/

======
Alan01252
Looking to get some feedback on my pitch and ways to improve what I can offer
next time! Any feedback positive/negative would be greatly appreciated!

